# Model Heritage cartier wood stove



## Save (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a used woodstove and I am trying to figure out the model. On the back there is a sticker however it list the cartier 1, cartier 2 and the petit cartier. Based on the size it looks either like the cartier 1 or petit cartier. The model year is around 1984

Does anybody know the exact model of this stove (for wall clearance purposes)?

Thank you,

Sander


----------



## coaly (Feb 4, 2012)

Pictured here as a II;
http://cannedheat.com/heritage.htm

Owners Manual;
http://cannedheat.com/images/Heritage/forms/Cartier-Renaissance-Manual.pdf

Secondary burn from a Non-EPA stove. HA !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOBKvUYf7qQ


----------

